# March Wedding



## SpeedTrap (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are some from the wedding I shot last weekend.
As awlway C&C Welcome
1)






2)





3)





4)





5)


----------



## Kaylers (Mar 23, 2008)

I love them! Very, very nice! Number 1 is my favorite -- its one of those "worth a thousand words" photos! The color is very bright and warm ... could you do that same kind of processing with photo 4? I think its a great pose, but it seems a little cold.

That cake shot has awesome detail! perfection!

TFS!!


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent Job!!!!


----------



## JIP (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow what a beautifu location for a wedding and well captured!!!.  I relly like the color in that first one but the rest are also all well shot and posed, jsut a nice job overall.


----------



## AprilRamone (Mar 23, 2008)

These are lovely!  I like the first as well, but I think the red in their skin could be taken down just a tad and it would still look nice and warm.  
Where were these taken?


----------



## pristinephoto (Mar 23, 2008)

Great photos, I love the colors. #4 looks a little washed out to me, but great job!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 23, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> Where were these taken?


 
These were shot in Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.


----------



## noescape (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! She must be freezing...!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2008)

Great work Sean, I love the cake shot and the first one has great pop.

The only critique I can offer, is that the with the saturation and pop of the first one, it makes the others look a bit bland.  In the last two, the skin tones look fairly pale...although that might be due to the cold as well.

Must be nice to shoot at the Banff Springs.  Was any of the wedding held there...or just the photo?


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are terrific shots!  I love your editing too.
I agree about the wonderful location, but the power was all in the way you handled it.  Really Terrific!


----------



## federerphotography (Mar 26, 2008)

I really like the post processing on the first shot.  Did you try the same on all the rest?


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 26, 2008)

Question! What church is that? I am to shoot a wedding in Banff this coming summer and I know they are getting married in a quaint little church.

Wonderful job on them, especially the first three. I agree that the last two look 'bland' compared to the first selections though


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 26, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Question! What church is that?


 
In the first one, that is not a church, it is the side door of the parks admin building, we were doing some shots on the grounds there.


----------



## RowmyF (Mar 26, 2008)

Really nice! I favor the first two


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Mar 27, 2008)

I think you did a really nice job but do agree that the wonderful colors of the first photo makes teh other ones seem a bit dull. It's difficult but important to process your images similarly (difficult because the lighting changes). Just the difference in the bridesmaids dress color from the first shot to the last shot is significant.

It looks like you got all the shots a bride could ask for though. I lived in Calgary for 20 years and these photos made me miss our wonderful neighboring park  

Nice shots!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 28, 2008)

Note to self: Head to parks Administration building.

Thanks for responding


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 29, 2008)

I never would have known that wasn't a church if you had not said.  Great setting.  I can see there is no shortage of fine canadian wedding photographers, especially in Edmonton.  

Very well done!

NJ


----------

